# Black Mesa: Release der Half Life 1-Neuauflage mit Source Engine-Optik steht kurz bevor



## MichaelBonke (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Mesa: Release der Half Life 1-Neuauflage mit Source Engine-Optik steht kurz bevor * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Black Mesa: Release der Half Life 1-Neuauflage mit Source Engine-Optik steht kurz bevor


----------



## Phone83 (30. Januar 2012)

dit glob ick erst wenn diablo 3 draußen ist xD
wie lange is die mod in entwicklung?
hab mich gefreut wie nen schneekönig als ich die ersten bilder gesehen habe und der trailer war richtig gut..naja die zeit vergeht und die lust drauf zu warten  auch


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab zuerst gedacht, da fehlt das "PC Games vor 5 Jahren" ... 

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen,daß der Release Termin *Soon™ *einhaltbar ist.


----------



## roquette (30. Januar 2012)

Die U-Bahnfahrt am Anfang in (halbwegs) zeitgemäßer Optik ...


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Januar 2012)

Nur schade dass der Coop Modus nicht mehr dabei sein wird.
Aber wer weiß 

Wer sich da etwas informiert hat, weiß ganz genau welch extremer Aufwand
es war diese Mod so umzusetzen dass sogar
Gabe höchstpersönlich es kaum erwarten konnte 

Soooo... mal zusammenfass. Samstag ist HL2 Event.
d.h. sehr bald tu ich mir wieder alle Teile der Half Life Saga an.
Und diesmal mit Half Life Black Mesa.

Gabe hast gehört? Black Mesa kommt raus, also könnt ihr endlich Half Life 3 rausrücken


----------



## Rufuz (30. Januar 2012)

dito.. wie lange warten wir nun schon? 6 Jahre.. fast 7 Jahre?


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab zuerst gedacht, da fehlt das "PC Games vor 5 Jahren" ...
> 
> Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen,daß der Release Termin *Soon™ *einhaltbar ist.


 
Irgendwo hab ich mir das gleiche gedacht, beim Duke war´s ja irgendwo absehbar aufgrund der vorgeschichte so am Ende, aber hier?


----------



## OutsiderXE (31. Januar 2012)

Hab mal etwas weiter nachgeforscht. Der Soundtrack ist schon seit Ende letzten Jahres fertiggestellt. Dass sie jetzt ne Website dazu machen heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig dass es "soon" kommt.


----------



## theking2502 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich sag nur OMFG. Das ist die geilste News seit Tagen. Ich liebe diese Mod. Ich warte seit über fünf Jahren gebannt auf diese Mod. Ich werde sie mir noch am Release saugen!


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2012)

ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es so schlimm war darauf zu "warten"
Klar man hat gehofft usw. 
Aber es war mehr oder weniger ein Hobbyprojekt.

Die habens genau richtig gemacht und sich viel Zeit gelassen.

Gerade in der Modszene sieht mans doch viel zu oft dass die Teams
sich zu schnell hohe Ziele setzen und nach spätestens nem Jahr
alles eingestellt wird.

Bei manchen hört es sich so an als ob sie in den ganzen Jahren nur die Decke angestarrt haben 

Die Mod ist rein von den Daten her größer als Half Life 2 

Tante Edit. Achievements wirds auch geben


----------



## endmaster (31. Januar 2012)

Arbeitet ihr die Nacht durch O.o


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es so schlimm war darauf zu "warten"
> Klar man hat gehofft usw.
> Aber es war mehr oder weniger ein Hobbyprojekt.
> 
> ...



Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass sowas Leute in ihrer Freizeit machen, finde ich es immer beeindruckend, wenn da überhaupt ein richtiges Spiel dabei rauskommt.   Und ich freu mich schon sehr, denn Hl1 war ein wirklich großartiges Spiel.


----------



## Shigks (31. Januar 2012)

gibts da auch die gravgun?


----------



## bergerules (31. Januar 2012)

Ohmann - good ol' times    
Ick freu mir!


----------



## MChief0815 (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich in dem Trailer schon die 2009 seh xD Hoffentlich kommts auch wirklich mal raus -_-


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (31. Januar 2012)

"it´s just about time!" 
Herrlich, das freut mich wirklich ... weiß jemand, ob es auch eie deutsche Sprachausgabe geben wird, oder ob die MOD "nur" in Englisch verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## Odin333 (31. Januar 2012)

Wie praktisch immer bei Black mesa, habt ihr euch zu früh gefreut:

http://forums.blackmesasource.com/showpost.php?p=443308&postcount=34


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (31. Januar 2012)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Wie praktisch immer bei Black mesa, habt ihr euch zu früh gefreut:
> 
> Black Mesa: Community Forums - View Single Post - Take the twitter feed off the main page


 
Als ich die Überschrift des Artikels las, dachte ich mir nur "JAU IS KLAR, und nachts ists kälter als draußen".

Und dein Kommentar bestätigt wieder alles, was ich mir dachte


----------



## Egersdorfer (31. Januar 2012)

Das hätte mich auch sehr, sehr gewundert. Die letzten paar Weihnachten war es schon so, dass es heißt: ja, das game kommt dann bald im neuen Jahr. Und das schon seit gefühlten fünf Jahren.


----------



## Sirius89 (31. Januar 2012)

Nett nett.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2012)

ne kostenlose 8 gb mod muss halt erstmal jemand so hinbekommen 

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## hifumi (31. Januar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ne kostenlose 8 gb mod muss halt erstmal jemand so hinbekommen
> 
> Ich freu mich schon


 
Ach allein die größe macht ein Mod auch nicht gut, jedenfalls nicht die Gigabytes. Womit ich natürlich nicht sagen will, dass Black Mesa schlecht werden könnte. Tatsächlich frag ich mich, was da überhaupt noch schief gehn kann. Wüsste ja zu gern mal was überhaupt noch fehlt. Das Grundgerüst scheint ja zu stehen, also sind es wohl hauptsächlich Levels die noch gebaut werden müssen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (31. Januar 2012)

Ja, ist denn heut schon Weihnachten ?
Endlich !


----------



## ING (31. Januar 2012)

der gesunde skeptiker in mir glaubts auch erst wenns am downloaden is, der pessimist in mir hat aber schon laaaange aufgegeben 
wird das jetzt eigentlich doch ne mod, also benötigt man hl2 zum zocken oder läufts eigenständig, meine mich zu erinnern da mal was gehört zu haben. is aber schon ein paar jahre her, von daher...


----------



## Odin333 (31. Januar 2012)

ING schrieb:


> der gesunde skeptiker in mir glaubts auch erst wenns am downloaden is, der pessimist in mir hat aber schon laaaange aufgegeben
> wird das jetzt eigentlich doch ne mod, also benötigt man hl2 zum zocken oder läufts eigenständig, meine mich zu erinnern da mal was gehört zu haben. is aber schon ein paar jahre her, von daher...


 
Seit kurzem muss man kein Source-Engine-Spiel mehr besitzen, um BM installieren zu können, da man das Source-SDK gratis downloaden kann.
BM benötigt nur dieses.


----------



## saubermann666 (31. Januar 2012)

Das Traurige daran ist: Das hab ich am Sonntag auf der BM  Seite gelesen, mich kurz gefreut und kurz darauf vergessen (nur nich zu früh freuen...).
Heute lese ich was auf der PCG Seite und bin sofort aus dem Häuschen. Hmpf.
Also leider kann PCG bei
"Nach menschlichem Ermessen kann das eigentlich nur bedeuten, dass Black Mesa wohl schon in wenigen Wochen* zum Download bereit stehen wird!" nicht zustimmen, bei aller Euphorie.

*Außer bei der Zeitangabe kommt die Valve-Time zum Einsatz


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ach allein die größe macht ein Mod auch nicht gut, jedenfalls nicht die Gigabytes. Womit ich natürlich nicht sagen will, dass Black Mesa schlecht werden könnte. Tatsächlich frag ich mich, was da überhaupt noch schief gehn kann. Wüsste ja zu gern mal was überhaupt noch fehlt. Das Grundgerüst scheint ja zu stehen, also sind es wohl hauptsächlich Levels die noch gebaut werden müssen.


 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen dass Black Mesa ein Riesenprojekt ist.

Diese Mod wird einfach gigantisch. Die haben quasi Half Life einfach neu 
in der Source Engine erbaut.

Und das alte Half Life war keineswegs ein kleines / kurzes Spiel. 

Soviel ich weiß ist eigentlich alles fertig. Es sind wie immer nur kleinigkeiten an denen halt noch 
hier und da geschraubt wird. Das ist aber meistens ein langer Prozess.
Und da die Jungs eh alle Zeit der Welt haben, können sie von mir aus gerne
in aller Ruhe die letzten Bugs aus der Welt schaffen.

vll sind ja viele der Meinung dass das Spiel seit x - Jahren in Entwicklung ist.
Aber da es ein Hobbyprojekt ist, kann man davon ausgehen dass maximal die Hälfte mehr oder weniger
effektiv genutzt wurde.

Reallife geht nunmal vor 
Wenn die Mod draußen ist, wirds sowieso jeder gleich saugen.

Das alte Half Life mit einer Top Optik und geringfügiger Veränderung.
Das wollen doch immer alle Fans 

Es kommt aufjedenfall vor HL3 raus


----------



## Dosentier (1. April 2012)

Kurz mal ne Frage, ist der Mod schon released ? 
Da seit der News ja schon 2 Monate vergangen sind


----------



## Worrel (1. April 2012)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Kurz mal ne Frage, ist der Mod schon released ?
> Da seit der News ja schon 2 Monate vergangen sind


 Nein.
Wenn, dann wird sie (die Modifikation) hier zum Download bereitstehen:
Black Mesa: A Half-Life 2 modification


----------

